# Portland Indiana Bike & Cushman Meet July 18-21, 2015



## JOEL (Jul 8, 2015)

REMINDER: Portland Indiana Bike & Cushman Meet the week of the 17th at the JAY COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS. 

I am bringing a load of nice original bikes and other cool junque, under the big top. Stop in and visit.


----------



## delgan (Jul 8, 2015)

Joel--looked everywhere on net for info as to start time--would general admission be 8 AM on 17th? I will look you up when I get there.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 8, 2015)

http://vintagemotorbikeclub.org/

There's a video...


----------



## JOEL (Jul 8, 2015)

Official start date is the 17th.


----------



## delgan (Jul 8, 2015)

I assume your coming up I65 through Louisville---MAJOR road and bridge construction at the Ohio River. Recommend taking I264 west from I65 to Indiana (don't take I265 on south side of Louisville--not connected to I 265 in Indiana yet)after entering Indiana go about 1 mile and take I265 east to I 65. About 5 miles or so. Everything at the construction is so messed up I don't go to Louisville  now unless just have to. If you have GPS it will probably tell you all of above.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2015)

http://visitjaycounty.com/see/festivals-events/vintage-bike-show

Dates: July 18-21, 2015 
Location: Jay County Fairgrounds, 806 E Votaw St. Portland, IN 
http://www.vintagemotorbikeclub.org 

The annual Vintage Bike show is the largest meet of its kind in the nation! The show offers a swap meet, auction, displays of countless vintage motor bikes and scooters including vintage Cushman motorbikes, fun rides, and a fantastic food selection.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the construction update. I remember the detour from last trip. Sounds like it has gotten worse.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 8, 2015)

Who knows when the Jay County fair grounds open this year?
They use to open up the Monday after July 4th.
So, will campers be able to come in on July 13th?


----------



## vincev (Jul 8, 2015)

JOEL said:


> REMINDER: Portland Indiana Bike & Cushman Meet the week of the 17th at the JAY COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.
> 
> I am bringing a load of nice original bikes and other cool junque, under the big top. Stop in and visit.




What bikes are ya bringing.Can ya post some pics of what your bringing?


----------



## npence (Jul 8, 2015)

Will see everyone there can't wait. Funniest meet of the year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Who knows when the Jay County fair grounds open this year?
> They use to open up the Monday after July 4th.
> So, will campers be able to come in on July 13th?




Just called, campers can head in on the 12th


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 9, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> just called, campers can head in on the 12th



great news! 
You know that's when the buying and selling will start!
Thanks
Wes


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 9, 2015)

I think its the best bike show for a family ,,,, tons of stuff and the people are great,,,with all this rain I wonder if its a swamp . I have seen it in a flood one year for a day water up to your knees but ended up a great show, is it dry ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2015)

We better see some pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 10, 2015)

I'll take lottsa pics Shawn Just hope its not flooded like Craig said! Been having some rain every damn day here for the last couple weeks, I might take a boat to sell


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2015)

You might need that boat to get around! Look forward to the pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 13, 2015)

Just got off the phone with Mick a well trusted guy,,,,,,just as I thought,,lots of rain big storm tonight and the grounds under water    what does anyone know?,


----------



## delgan (Jul 14, 2015)

Look like they may have gotten some rain today--I have changed my "take with me items" list. Number 1 and 2 -- inner tube for me to float around on and a truck inner tube to haul my buys on!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2015)

A fellow CABEr sent me a short video of last nights torrential down pour. He said there was a row of Cushmans with water up to the engines. Might want to pull that dipstick before you buy anything! V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2015)

Really hoping it clears up for you guys and things dry out quickly. Doesn't sound like any fun at all!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 15, 2015)

Any updates on how the fairgrounds look? Thinking about heading over Saturday morning, hope its not a wash out. Joe


----------



## delgan (Jul 16, 2015)

Not much help but am in motel in Muncie about 30 miles away and the sun has been shining all the way up here from Louisville. Hope it got to dry out some. Have been looking for comments from the fairgrounds but haven't seen any.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 16, 2015)

Was there all day.about 1/4 of the grounds is still soggy but it was great today


----------



## delgan (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks sounds great


----------



## JOEL (Jul 17, 2015)

The fairgrounds and the town were flooded on Monday but the place drains amazingly well. Swap meet has been busy We & Th.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 17, 2015)

I made it to the swap and turned out great and is drying up well,as long as they don't get more rain its still a must go bike show,i bought out a collection found a orig Huffy wheel bike a chopper mini bike / phantom and other great deals,,,you still have lots of time to go to this nice bike swap,I left on Thursday and when I got home to find that Bicycle Heaven made the the New York Times,,,a good week / fun times in Porland  bicycleheaven.org


----------



## delgan (Jul 17, 2015)

Just got back from Portland--had a great time--until the down pour about 10:30AM. Did find some tires and tubes I wanted along with a J C Higgins color flow girls bike with skirt guards that I was looking for. Didn't see a J C Higgins manifold decaled bike that I had really went to see if I could find. Did see one cabe member -can't remember his name but he bought the Elgin bike in the crate at the auction in Northern Indiana or at least he had it. Left around 11:15 or so and bikes were sill coming in. Wanted to go by Joels , but big top didn't open and I didn't make it back around before the rain. Wanted to get my wants bought then go around and get some pictures but the rain prevented that--sorry.  Can't wait till next year but will go for couple days instead of one.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 18, 2015)

Got home from Portland a little while ago, what a nice show! Didn't sell a whole lot or buy a whole lot, but I have to say the motorized guys are a pretty neat and courteous group of people. I was near an intersection and it was like a parade all day long! Very happy I went, and will probably go back next year, on something with a motor of course! Lol.. Didn't get many pics, but there was  plenty of bicycle stuff to be had. Enjoy the rest of the weekend all! Joe


----------

